# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Gal >  (Galblaas) Kolieken - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Kolieken (spasmen)*

=Krampen van het gladde spierweefsel van de wand van holle organen zoals de slokdarm, maag, darmen, galwegen en galblaas, urinewegen en urineblaas. 

*Mogelijke verschijnselen (o.a.)* 
*Matige tot zeer hevige pijn(scheuten) in de buikstreek 

*Mogelijke oorzaken (o.a.)* 
*Verstopping (= obstructies), 
*verlammingen (bijv. darmverlamming, ileus), 
*gasophoping, 
*overmatige slijmvorming, 
*stenen (o.a. nier- en galstenen). 

*Mogelijke behandelingen (o.a.)*  
- wegnemen van de oorzaak (bijv. gal- of nierstenen) 
- medicijnen die de kolieken opheffen (= spasmolytica 
- pijnstillers (= analgetica) 

(bron: consumed.nl)

----------

